# My first restoration attempt.



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought I would post a few photo as I begin the process of restoring my '72 Lemans. This is a weekend project and its going to be a learning experience for. I'll update photo's as i go.

The exterior.


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck to you sir... Give yourself plenty of time, be patient, and most of all don't give up. There will be times when it will seem like an impossible mountain to climb and you'll wonder why you ever started --- other times it will be worse ...  but then every so often you'll complete a milestone and you'll get to stand there and admire it, saying to yourself, "I did that?" 

Hang in there and keep the photos coming. :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....but the payoff comes when it's painted and sitting in your garage greeting you every morning, and you can say to yourself.........."I DID THAT" although sometimes you won't believe it yourself. When i started last September i was a self proclaimed novice as i had not turned a wrench on my own car in 25 years, once i got going i decided to do EVERYTHING myself, to save some money and i put myself on a 10 month time limit as i had the money for parts then and did not want it languishing for years. I sprayed it and pulled it out of the paint booth 10 months to the day from getting it in from Idaho and it was on the road 3 weeks later....good luck and ask for the help you need thats why we hang around here....:cheers

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

:cheersThat looks like a fun one! Definitely some work to be done, can't wait to see it as it moves along!


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

No engine pictures? 
You will be busy for a while, but try to keep in mind it is fun. Even when it isn't. 

Just noticed the picture of the open seam in the vinyl top. Be prepared for lots of rust. 

Russ


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I've wanted to do a project for awhile now. I've never been patient enough for any type of mechanical work before but i really enjoy working on this car so far. I've given myself a three year time line to finish in. I know its gonna take alot of work but i know it can be done. I'll try to post some engine photographs soon. Pretty much everything under the vinyl is rusted through so I know I'll be replacing the entire roof and filler panel.


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board! looks like you have a good one good luck with your project cant wait to see it come along. I love new pictures of rusty gold like has been said take your time and enjoy it


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

My brother stopped by Sunday and we made a little progress on the disassembly of the car. The dash and front clip came off. Next I plan on pulling the engine and tranny, lifting off the body, and starting on the frame. The plan is to focus on one "section" at a time so that I don't spread myself out and overwhelm myself. Some photo's now.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

You're off to a great start. We're looking forward to watching your progress. Folks on this forum have helped a lot when working our resto... we started with a car similar to yours .... under the vinyl top was nothing but rot though. Ended up having to replace roof and one quarter panel. But it's coming back together now. 

Good luck with the project !!
Dave


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Been there, done that. 
There was no issues with my frame so I was able to leave the body on the frame while I rebuilt the front suspension and did the body work.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great! Label EVERYTHING!! And take lots of pics, they never go back together as soon as you planned in the beginning.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, thats for sure!!!!!!:agree :willy: :lol:


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Man thats one heck of a great start. Good work. I makes me feel rather silly spending 10 hrs sanding my endura bumper. :rofl:
keep the picts comming, ya gotta love that hood


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

So far I've labled every nut and bolt thats come off. I expect to spend quite a bit of man hours on my endura bumper as well. Its in pretty rough shape. The boss has put a freeze on spending for the car until we get back from taking the kids to Disney in march. After that I should be able to start getting into actually doing something productive to it. Untill then I'll be grinding rust off of the battery tray and cleaning AC/defroster ducts. Dreaming of the day its done.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good call on labeling everything!! I used zip lock baggies with little notes in each telling what they were for. Made life must easer on the assembly side.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....zip-locks, sharpies and banker boxes labeled with sub assemblies (because filing through the hundred bags you will have is a pain too)....and photos from every angle before dis-assembly. Also when apart the car will take up three times the space it will when assembled....arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Something that worked for me was getting a bunch of plastic storage bins, numbering them, then taking digital photos of each bin and everything that was in it. I printed out all the photos and put them in a binder. Sure made finding things easier when it was time to start reassembly.

I owe that little idea to my bride... the organizational genius in the family.

Bear


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Something that worked for me was getting a bunch of plastic storage bins, numbering them, then taking digital photos of each bin and everything that was in it. I printed out all the photos and put them in a binder. Sure made finding things easier when it was time to start reassembly.
> 
> I owe that little idea to my bride... the organizational genius in the family.
> 
> Bear


I've done pretty much the same so far. Ziplock bags and rubbermaid storage bins seperated by "section" (I.E. Interior, AC, Heater core, Dash ect.)
Also as many photo's as my 8gb SD card will hold.

Found these 15x7 Rallye's on craigslist anyone think they're worth trying to clean up and restore ?
PONTIAC RALLY WHEELS (2) W/ BEAUTY RINGS


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh heck yeah... as long as they're not bent and only have surface rust. Have them sand-blasted clean, then mask them up and paint them.

Bear


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Oh heck yeah... as long as they're not bent and only have surface rust. Have them sand-blasted clean, then mask them up and paint them.
> 
> Bear


Picked them up $40.00 for the pair. The rings are a little dingged up but nothings bent and they have just a little surface rust. Plan on finding two more and getting them blasted and painted. Thanks Bear. Thomas


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

I havn't had much time to work on the car recently. Work takes up about 18 hours of my day so it doesn't leave much time. I did manage to strip off the vinyl roof. Most of the roof was rotted away. I'm going to have to replace or rebuild the radiator core support as well. The bottom right corner is rusted away and the chanel across the bottom is twisted. Anyone know if another year or GM model will work as a replacement? I'm planning on hitting the salvage yard next week.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Great progress it looks like. Great job on the roof and quarter also.


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still working on the car in what little time I have. It looks like I'm going to let a family friends son who owns a restoration shop do alot of the work due to my demanding job. I picked up a 455 block to replace the 350 that came with the car. Being a complete newby on motors I've decided to use the Modified 455 build up from Rocky Rotellas V8 book. My question is can I use the #46 heads off the 350 in that configuration or should i look for another set of heads?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

BUSHMASTERW30 said:


> Still working on the car in what little time I have. It looks like I'm going to let a family friends son who owns a restoration shop do alot of the work due to my demanding job. I picked up a 455 block to replace the 350 that came with the car. Being a complete newby on motors I've decided to use the Modified 455 build up from Rocky Rotellas V8 book. My question is can I use the #46 heads off the 350 in that configuration or should i look for another set of heads?


Maybe you mentioned this earlier in the thread but what year are the heads? Have you found a date code? It looks like the 46's were on the 74 GTO 350 they probably wouldn't be bad. I am also building a 455 and using 350 heads - well technically 400 heads from the 79 W72 400 - The 6X4 heads I have are 91 cc - I have been told that based on average stock deck height with standard pistons it will net me a 9.5:1 to 10:1 compression ratio. Which is ok for pump gas with cast iron heads - as long as timing is right. 

I have found conflicting numbers - 46's are either 96cc or 89cc (you will have to measure to be sure) which will lower or raise your compression a bit from that 9.5 to 10:1 ratio. You will have to figure it out from there based on what you want from it. You do have smaller intake valves 1.96 vs. 2.11 but you can put bigger valves in if you want.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe they are the '73 #46 98cc heads.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Well again, you'll have to check them to be sure what the true cc volume is. That said if they are 98cc with your 455 with a standard deck and flat top pistons you'll have a nice mild compression ratio for a 455 and they should work nicely. With the smaller valves you'll be hurting yourself a little with the 455 but they will work. Like I said you can put bigger valves in but that will again change your cc volume. 

You may want to look for a different set of heads that are a closer starting point depending on your budget. (CC of around 90 and the bigger valves 2.11 / 1.66 or 1.77) 

Good luck.


----------



## Inprogress65 (May 18, 2012)

Looks like you've got a great start! Like all the other guys said, hang in there and keep on keeping on. They do get finished eventually and the payoff is unimaginable!

Best of luck!


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I got the PHS docs back looks like i have a Springfield green 1972 lemans with Sport package and enduro front end option. It came with a 350cid 2bbl and a 400 auto trans. Cant find anything about the rear end gear ratio though. Anyone know off hand what came standard on the 72 lemans sport?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The rear end ratio ID (two-letter code) should be in your PHS documentation; they usually highlight (with a yellow highlighter) your axle code in the code chart.


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've looked at the Docs and cant find any info on it anywhere about the rear axle ratio. Looks like I'll be crawling under and counting teeth. Should have done it already but I havn't had time yet. Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

probably a 2:56 - 2:76 peg leg...limited slip would have been listed as an option for gas mileage they work fine with a 455 and 120 on the freeway is a breeze.


----------



## BUSHMASTERW30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Turned out to be WC coded 2:78 ratio. Think I'm going to go back with 3:08 however. Thanks guys.


----------

